# What does a 24" flounder weigh?



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I shot one the other day. Just shy of 24". Not the biggest I have ever seen but I am just curious because I rarely see them. The fish was average IMO, not fat or anything. What does it weigh?


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

this time of year 5 1/2 to 6 pounds max.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Look up a calculator


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I stuck about 6 24" fish last year. The heaviest was 8 lbs and the smallest was 6lbs.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

in the fall or winter that 24" fish will weigh a pound to pound half more then now fish are still thin right now.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. I was thinking about 6 pounds. Sounds right.


----------

